# Teleskop oder Steckrute?



## Achim_68 (29. Oktober 2003)

So Leute,
meine erste Umfrage hie an Board....also haltet Euch ran!

Was ist Eure Waffe im Kampf gegen die Schuppentiere?
Steckrute? Teleskoprute? Beides oder ein Besenstiel?
Und wenn Ihr schon dabei seid: Welche Rute wofür? 
Nennt ruhig die Marke, Länge, etc. und Eure Erfahrung damit.......


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Oktober 2003)

Ach so, ich könnte mich ja auch mal outen....also da ich ursprünglich aus der Boilieecke komme besteht mein Grundsortiment aus Steckruten ( 3 Ruten Sportex Specimen Carp und 3 Ruten Sportex Nachbau aus Holland, die mir fast genausogut gefallen ); allerdings habe ich eine DAM Teleskop Hechtrute zum Hechten, eine Tele-Spirorute von Balzer, eine uralte  Steck-Feederrute von Cormoran und deinen ganzen Schrank voll Ruten, die ich letztens von einer Freundin meiner Frau geschenkt bekommen habe, deren angelnde Mutter leider gestorben ist- ich schätze so um die 10-15 Ruten, die ich mir aus Zeitgründen noch nicht mal genauer angesehen habe, ich schätze halb Tele- und halb Steckruten.
Also ich bin halb und halb ausgerüstet, obwohl ich die Steckis aufgrund ihre Stabilität und guten Handlebarkeit doch noch bevorzuge ! Der Nachteil: die Teile nehmen tierisch viel Platz weg....


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2003)

Hab nur eine Tele (Bolo) sonst nur Steckerl (20ig?)

Haben sich so angesammlt. Einiges ist auch nur für die Vitrine und zu Schade zum fischen (Hardy, Shapes of Aberdeen, Bruce&Walker...).


----------



## Rotauge (29. Oktober 2003)

Normalerweise nehme ich immer Steckruten.
Ne Sportex Turbo Spin 280, ne Daiwa Match, ne Balzer Fourty Picker, ne Sänger Heavy Spirit Feeder 420, ne Shimano Spinning 270 (leichte Spinnnrute).

Das sind allesamt Steckruten.


----------



## Arcanion (29. Oktober 2003)

Teils, Teils....wenn ich lange Latschen muss Tele, wenn ich nah mit dem Auto ran komme auch Steckruten zum Grundangeln. Zum Spinnen und zum Matchangeln verwende ich ausschliesslich Steckruten.

Achja, nochwas...ich schäm' mich ja fast, es zuzugeben, aber ich kaufe mir ANGELruten grundsaetzlich zum ANGELN #t


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arcanion _
> *
> 
> Achja, nochwas...ich schäm' mich ja fast, es zuzugeben, aber ich kaufe mir ANGELruten grundsaetzlich zum ANGELN #t *



Echt???....... ich habe auf dem letzten Open-Air Konzert wo ich war aus einer alten 6,30er Stippe nen prima Fahnenmast gebastelt, damit ich anhand unserer Fahne das Zelt wiederfinde - war nicht so einfach bei ca. 30.000 Leuten auf dem Campingplatz -  hat aber prima geklappt!!!


----------



## Wümmefischer (29. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich nur noch Steckruten. Die einzigen Teleskopruten, die ich mir in den letzten Jahren zugelegt habe, sind Bologneseruten - und die gibt´s bekanntermaßen ja nich´ als Steckruten. Meine letzte Nicht-Bolo-Tele...hmmm... ist schon 11 Jahre her, glaube ich...
Grundsätzlich favorisiere ich Steckruten -  Ausnahme Aalangeln: Hier setze ich nach wie vor auf Teleskopruten; aber da kommt´s ja auch nicht auf Aktion und Handling an...


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich nehme nur Steckruten,kann aber keinen konkreten grund nennen,nur am Rhein nehme ich Teleskopruten da ich meist weite wege laufe bis ans wasser und da sind die handlicher.

gruß udo#h


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2003)

Zu 80% habe ich Steckruten und zu 20% Teleskopruten im Besitz. Einsatz je nach dem, ob ich viel oder wenig Platz habe (z.B. im Auto).


----------



## Baramundi (29. Oktober 2003)

2 Steck, sonst nur Tele. Die Aktion bei Steck ist zwar besser, aber aus Transportgründen (vor allem mit fertiger Montage) ziehe ich Tele klar vor.
Aber: Gute Tele kosten halt Geld!!


----------



## The_Duke (29. Oktober 2003)

Tja...von meinen 26 Ruten sind es 6 Teleruten, jedenfalls stehen die irgendwo ganz hinten 
Ich bevorzuge ganz klar Steckruten, auch wenn sie etwas unhandlicher sind, aber die Aktion ist einfach schöner.
Die Teleruten buddel ich meist aus wenns mit dem Auto "irgendwohin" geht um nen 3-Tagesausflug zu machen...man kann ja nie wissen!


----------



## Schleie! (29. Oktober 2003)

am öftesten und liebsten Steckrute...


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

Da ich haupsächlich mit Kunstködern fische habe ich ausschlißlich Steckruten . Die geben halt vom Gefühl mehr her.
eine Außnahme meine Selbstumbauforellenrute aus den 80ern.
Eine 5,4m Shakespeare Sigma auf ca 3,20 gekürzt . WG von 5-25 gr und einer ( jetzt ) durchgehenden Aktion bis ins Handteil .
Ich glaube heute sagt man Sbirolinorute
Mein Joker am Forellenpuff !


----------



## fishing-willi (29. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mittlerweile nur noch steckruten, kann damit einfach besser um, und hab da mehr gefühl mit!!


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2003)

Grundsätzlich Steckruten! Egal ob Spinn, Pilk, Feeder oder Hecht-/Karpfenrute... Einzige Ausnahme: meine Köfistippe! Eine 6 m Put-Over hab ich noch nicht gesehen, und da die Schnur mittels Stonfo nur an der Spitze befestigt wird und die Aktion des Blanks durch Ringe nicht gestört wird, ist das mir latte!
Warum Steckruten? Ganz einfach: die Ringe können besser an die Aktion des Blanks angepasst werden - die Rute ist somit im Endeffekt "schöner" und gefühlvoller zu fischen. Außerdem ist die Reparaturfreundlichkeit um einiges höher als bei Teleruten. Bricht der Leitring bei einer Telerute, müssen alle vorgelagerten Ringer mühselig runter. Bei einer Steckrute wird ein neuer Ring angebunden und fertig! Allerdings ist die Reparatur etwas aufwendiger, wenn man es anständig macht...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
ich hab derzeit 30 Steckruten in gebrauch. Und (noch) eine 7m Telestippe zum Köfifang, a) weil mir die Aktion da egal ist, b) weil die Aktion mangels ringe auch i.o. ist. Das letzte mal hab ich sie aber vor 2 Jahren oder so benutzt. meist nehm ich doch lieber die Match.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Jirko (30. Oktober 2003)

ganz klar steckruten achim. obwohl bei mir im hobbyraum auch noch ein paar tele ihr dasein fristen, daß aber schon seit geraumer zeit und mit ner kräftigen staubdecke.

die aktion ist - nicht in jedem fall - aber bei den meisten modellen, einfach eine bessere und sensiblere. der blank ansich kommt nicht mit irgendwechlen körnigen rückständen wie sand und weiß ich nicht was noch alles in berührung. dieser umstand trägt auch zur längeren lebenserhaltung von steckruten im vergleich zu telemodellen bei. ganz zu schweigen von feuchtigkeitsrückständen, die nach längerer nichtbenutzung einer tele den blank angreifen können #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich angle mit Steckruten der Marke Sportex Turbo Spin 3, 3,00 m, WG 60 g, Berkley Safari Series 3,00 m, WG 50 g.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir sind es auch ganz klar Steckruten.Hab zwar auch noch zwei Teleruten,aber die kennen mich kaum noch.
Das Handling ist einfach für mich gefühlsvoller.
Meine Liebsten Steckruten sind von Berkley und Yad.


----------



## Lengjäger (30. Oktober 2003)

Ganz klar Steckruten (bis auf meine KöFi-Stippe), der Blank sieht in der Regel einfach eleganter aus, die Aktion ist deutlich feiner und differenzierter und da ich meine Ruten mittlerweile fast alle selber baue(n lasse), gibt es bei Steckruten einfach ein größeres Angebot. 

Lengjäger


----------



## fischerwahn (6. November 2003)

well ein paar steckruten hab ich auch...

2 cormoran cortec (360) 2teilige , 2 dynamatrx (360) 3 teilige, dann noch ein paar spinnruten und karpfenruten - sind aber alle in ihren futteralen aber so 10 werdens schon sein (irrsin


----------



## schroe (7. November 2003)

32 Steck, 2Tele.
Die Vorzüge der Steckruten sind ja schon genannt, hinzu kommt, ich finde sie einfach schöner. Obwohl,............ Shimano hat oder hatte einige Telespinnruten im Sortiment, die waren in der Aktion kaum von Steckruten zu unterscheiden, gefielen mir gut.
Meine Tele sind eine Bolo (Triana) und eine alte Aalrute (Cormoran).


----------



## Case (8. November 2003)

Zum Spinnfischen nehm ich Steckruten und auch sonst hochwertiges Geschirr. Ansonsten  nur Teleskopruten. Die sind einfach praktischer.

Case


----------



## arno (8. November 2003)

Habe 4 Steckruten
5 Teleruten
Habe immer 2 Steck und 2 Tele dabei.
Zum Spinnangeln nehme ich die Steckis
Und auf Aal und Friedchens die Teles.

Mein Sohn hat eine Steck und eine kleine billige Tele, mit der er schon nen haufen Forellen auf Pose gefangen hat.
Also zum Fangen kommt es doch nicht soooooooo 100%ig auf die Quallität an , oder!!!


----------



## Achim_68 (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von arno _
> *
> Mein Sohn hat eine Steck und eine kleine billige Tele, mit der er schon nen haufen Forellen auf Pose gefangen hat.
> Also zum Fangen kommt es doch nicht soooooooo 100%ig auf die Quallität an , oder!!! *



Den Fischen ist es sowieso egal , ob das Equipment 50 Euros oder 500 Euros gekostet hat, gelle?


----------



## schroe (10. November 2003)

> Den Fischen ist es sowieso egal , ob das Equipment 50 Euros oder 500 Euros gekostet hat, gelle?



Ich glaube die stehen sogar auf guenstiges und altes Material.
Mit meiner alten Vollglasrute und Weltkriegsmitchell (von Vaddern übernommen) habe ich, wenn ich zurückdenke viel besser gefangen. :m


----------



## rueganer (10. November 2003)

Nur noch Steckruten, weil ich hauptsächlich nur im Salzwasser (Ostsee / Norwegen) fische, aber in meinem Keller stehen auch noch drei oder 4 Tele, eine davon nutzt mein Sohnemann zum Stippen. Bevorzugte Steckies sind Penn, Dega, Ultimat, Yad und Balzer.


----------



## Ronen (12. Januar 2004)

uiuiui... na da bin ich ja mal genau auf der Falschen Spur. Habe mir nach erhalt meines Fischereischeines ein Sortiment zugelegt... besteht aus 3 Teleruten von Cormoran... Eine für Raubfische, eine für Friedfische und eine für Grundangeln ( so hab ich sie mir aufgeteilt ) 

Bis auf das Gewicht bin ich sehr zufrieden... aber ch kann natürlich auch den unterschied zur Steckrute nicht.

Bei Steckruten ( habe ne uralte für Köderfischlis ) komm ich immer net hin mit dem fummeln beim auseinander und zusammenbauen.

Naja... aber wie gesagt... angle noch noichtmal 1 Jahr, und will weiter viele erfahrungen sammeln... einschliesslich Steckruten. Nach so viel Lobesgesang von Euch Profis, muss da ja was dran sein.



Tschüss

Angelfreund Ronen


----------



## xonnel (13. Januar 2004)

@ Ronen
Ich denke nicht, dass Du auf der flaschen Spur bist.

Klar haben Steckruten schon die hier aufgeführten Vorteile, aber gute Teleskopruten brauchen sich da kaum hinter zu verstecken.

Bis auf 2 Spinnruten und eine sehr selten genutzte Matchrute nutze ich nur Teleskop und bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## THD (13. Januar 2004)

Ich bin da kein Purist:

- Steckruten, wenn ich die Rute meist in der Hand halte
- Telerute, wenn die Rute meist abgelegt ist

Wobei ich kürzlich festgestellt habe, dass es tolle neue Teleruten gibt, die letzte Spinnrute war ne Tele und bei Stellfischruten bin ich wegen des besseren PKW Transports auch zurück zur Tele gewechselt.
THD


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

ich hab für sowohl als auch gestimmt, 
früher hab ich ausschließlich Teleskopruten benutzt, da billiger und auf dem Fahrrad oder später Roller einfach zu transportieren. 
Mittlerweile fisch ich auf Karpfen, Hecht und Zander nur noch mit Steckruten.... gefallen mir einfach besser. 
Auf Aal tun es meine alte Besenstiele auch :q


----------



## Jani Brandl (30. März 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich angle Hauptsächlich mit einteiligen 54m langen Karpfenruten.wenn mal was anderes dann Stekrute...


----------



## altersalat (30. März 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Also beim Spinnfischen hat ne Teleskoprute nix verloren, find ich. Ansonsten fisch ich auch lieber mit Steckruten, weil die nich so wabbelig sind.


----------



## soeketroete (31. März 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*



			
				Jani Brandl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angle Hauptsächlich mit einteiligen 54m langen Karpfenruten.wenn mal was anderes dann Stekrute...



54m? Ist das nicht ein bisschen kurz :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Steckruten haben immer ihre Vorteile, was die Aktion betrifft, es trifft auf alle rutentypen zu: Je mehr Rutenunterteilungen, desto schlechter ist die Aktion der Rute, denn eine so "durchgängige" Aktion wie Steckruten werden Teleskopruten nicht so schnell erreichen. Dafür hat man bei Teleskopruten wesentliche Vorteile, was die tranportlänge bertifft. 
Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Hab mir mal erklären lassen, dass hochwertige Teleruten sich so gut wie Steckruten fischen lassen, habe aber schon vor Jahren alles auf Steck umgestellt.


----------



## petipet (1. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Zum Brandungsangeln 2 Shimano Technium 4,20 Wg 150-250g. Zum Spinnfischen in Salzwasser MeFo, Dorsch: Shimano Technium 2,70 Wg10-30,
Spro 3,00 Wg 40-80g. Zum Spinnfischen Süßwasser 5 diverse Ruten. 4 Bootsruten zum Pilken. Alles Steckruten. Ein Dutzend Teleskopruten zum leichten und mittleren Stipfischen, die ich kaum noch benutze, da ich meist mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch angle. 
Ich habe für Steckruten gestimmt, weil ich mir einbilde, dass diese eine bessere Aktion haben. Muß aber zugeben, dass ich meinen größten Dorsch und meinen schwersten Karpfen vor Jahren mit Teleskopruten gefangen habe. (Vielleicht liegt`s daran, dass es früher mehr Fische zum Fangen gab)

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Killerwels (2. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich selber habe eigentlich nur Steckruten. Ahhh doch eine einzige Tele ist auch dabei  #6


----------



## esox1 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Nur Steckruten!!!!!! Einfach mehr Gefühl, bessere Aktion und und und.....
Grüße an alle Spinnfischer
esox1


----------



## uga (2. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

habe nur steckruten.Aus meiner anfangszeit habe ich noch 4 tele die ich aber nicht mehr benutze.Auser wenn kollegen(anfänger) mit gehen bekommen sie diese(verleihe ungern meine steckis).Aber zurück zum thema :Steckruten sind einfach besser ,die schlepperei nehme ich gerne in kauf und diese kann man auch vertig montiert schleppen.
Aber die erfahrung muß jeder sellber machen damit man das gefühl dafür bekommt.das gefühl erklären kann man nicht,finde ich!!!!!

GRUß   u g a


----------



## Angler97464 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich habe zwei Steckruten eine Grundrute und eine Blinkerrute Petri Heil


----------



## hark (4. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

#h 
Ich musste für Telerute stimmen weil ich nur diese habe.
5 Stück an der Zahl, alle Bereiche damit abgedeckt. Hoffe ich
Als Grund ist anzuführen, dass ich als Neuling genug Eurons für Kleinkram, Schirm, Stuhl mittlerweile Bed/Chair usw. ausgeben musste  . Ihr kennt das ja :c.
Da bleibt einem im Normalfall nur der Kauf von Teleruten übrig. Ob ich denn irgenwann mal umrüste, weiss ich noch nicht da es ja offensichtlich genügend gute Telerut's gibt und die ja auch ihre Vorteile in Punkto praktisch haben.

Nähere Angaben zu meinen Ruten werd ich wenn nicht heute, in kürze folgen lassen. Ihr könnt dann ja mal beurteilen wie gut die Teile nu wirklich sind

 #h


----------



## wildbootsman (5. April 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Nur Steckruten, die anderen sind nicht so mein Fall.

Wildi


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Habe sowohl Steck- als auch Teleruten. M.E. haben Steckruten die bessere Aktion, allerdings bin ich vielfach zu faul zu auf- und insbesondere zum abbauen, so dass ich dann auf Teleruten zurückgreife.


----------



## ruhrangler (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

also bis vor 2 oder 3 jahren hab ich nur telepeitschen im gebrauch gehabt.
dann kam sie erste feeder steckrute und seither sind neuanschaffungen immer steckis.
die dinger sind einfach geschmeidiger, zwar empfindlicher und sperrig, aber das gefühl in der hand ist halt viel besser.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Auch ich fische nur mit Steckerli´s. Ich habe zwar auch Tele, aber die kommen fast nie zum Einsatz. Es sei denn, ich habe keine Lust bei meinen Steckruten die Montage zu ändern, dann nehme ich auch mal die Tele. Der Grund, warum ich nur Steckruten bevorzuge ist der, dass wenn Sand zwischen die Verbindungsstücke kommt, klemmen diese oft mal fest und es gibt Kratzer im Lack. Es ist auch bei mir schon vorgekommen, dass Teleelemente abgebrochen sind. Das hatte ich mit den Steckruten bis jetzt noch nie. Ich meine aber auch, dass die meisten Steckruten langlebiger sind als Teleruten. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Kuxi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Bei mir sind es fast nur Tele.

Mir sind von beiden sowohl die Vor als auch die Nachteile bekannt, habe mich dann aber aus diversen Gründen für Tele entschieden. Wirklich gute Teleruten sind zwar recht teuer aber in der Aktion auch nicht mehr so wesentlich schlechter wie Steckis. Da ich eh kaum alles auf einmal ans Wasser bekomme und leider auch noch körperliche Probleme bekommen habe, ist es für mich die sinnvollere Alternative. Ausserdem behaupte ich, dass ich jeden Fisch, den ich mit ner Steckrute fangen konnte, auch mit einer meiner Teleruten erwischen würde.
Würde mich aber auch mit nem Bambusknüppel an ne Pfütze setzen, wenns nicht anders ginge #6 

Petri,
Kuxi


----------



## nerfling (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Also ganz klares Votum: ...............Telesteckrute !!!    

Ich nehm was ich habe ( mal Tele mal Steck ) solange das Wurfgewicht stimmt und die Länge passt.  #6 

Statements wie: Ringe besser angepasst, gefühlvoller fischen ....... kann ich ( noch ) nicht nachvollziehen  #c ( angele ja auch noch nicht so lange ).

Als Innovation möchte ich noch den *Telebesenstiel * ( ist dieser Teleskopstiel für Farbrollen im Baumarkt ) ins Spiel bringen. Absolut vielseitig zu verwenden !

 #:


----------



## fischkopf (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Sowohl als Auch!
Teleskopruten benutze ich, weil ich oft auf Reisen fische und die Transportlänge einfach unschlagbar ist!
Steckruten haben dafür eine Bessere Aktion und ein geringeres Gewicht. Daher sind meine Spinnruten alle Steckruten.


----------



## AndreasK (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Inzwischen fische ich nur noch Steckruten. Sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich angenehmer zu fischen als Teleruten, zumindest als die Teleruten die ich hatte. Teleruten benutze ich nur noch wenn es auf Reise geht und im Auto nicht genug Platz ist für die langen Steckknüppel.


----------



## meeresdrachen (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

auch ich bevorzuge Steckruten.Habe aber auch Teleskopruten.Verhältnis etwa 80 zu 20%.
Mit Petri Heil
Meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Freezer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

hab auch für steckrute gevotete find iei einfach besser und ich denke die halten auch mehr aus!!!

  Cu


----------



## Hamwe (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Habe auch für Steckruten gewählt besitze ca. 20 Steckis und nur eine Teleskoprute die habe ich allerdings letzte Woche bei meinem Händler gewonnen ist eine Zanderrute von Balzer und die ist garnicht schlecht werde sie mal ausprobieren wenn endlich die Schonzeit vorbei ist. Ansonsten angele ich wiegesagt nur mit Steckis haben einfach eine bessere Aktion und ich brauche nur 20m vom Auto zum Boot also kann ich auf tele gut verzichten. Gruß Hamwe


----------



## jackcrevalle (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

ich benutze zum feldwaldwiesenangeln fast immer steckruten. habe allerdings zwei tele stippruten im einsatz. zum spinnen benutze ich einteiler. die aktion der einteiler ist einfach nicht zu schlagen.
gruß bruno


----------



## rainerle (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

zuerst nur Teleruten aber mittlerweile ausschliesslich Steckruten - die Tele sind an meine Kiddys gegangen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

habe zuert auch mit Teleruten, auch richtig teuren, geangelt, bin nun auf Steckruten umgestiegen ... wegen  der Teilung (Transport) angle ich dann eben lieber kürzere :s


----------



## derPirscher (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Steckruten sind einfach besser halten mehr aus und sind besser im drill..ihr größten problem ist in meinen augen oft der transport, denn das sind die teleskopruten in ihrer größe schon überlegen


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Vom Transport her sind Teleskopruten auf alle Fälle im Vorteil. Aber mir sind Steckruten aufgrund des Gewichts und der Aktion dennoch lieber.

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## hoeli (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Fast nur Steckruten, nur ein paar Teleruten ( 90% /10% ).

Gruesse


Hoeli


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich benutze ausschließlich Steckruten und würde nur dann auf Teleskop zurückgreifen, wenn ich die genannten absolut nicht transportieren könnte. Habe allerdings mal eine gehabt, die mir eigendlich ganz gut gefallen hat. Die konnte man sogar im Rucksack transportieren. Leider hatt die eines Tages einen kleinen Unfall :c  :c


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich fische auch ausschließlich Steckruten und diese mit so wenigen unterteilungen wie möglich. (Hab eigentlich nur zweiteilige)!
Steckruten haben gegenüber Tele-Ruten eine eindeutig bessere Aktion und sind meiner Meinung nach auch optisch deutlich schöner (sehr wichtig, das Auge angelt mit)


----------



## vanHalen1970 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Bei mir ist das Verhältnis ausgeglichen, Spinn- und Matchruten sind Steckruten, wenn ich mal auf Aal gehe, dan benutze ich meistens Teleruten, da die Montage schon fertig ist.

Aber meine Lieblinge sind ganz klar die Steckruten, weil die, vielleicht auch Einbildung, für mich angenehmer zu fischen sind.
Ist halt wichtig eine schöne leichte Rute in der Hand zu haben !
Ich habe aber auch eine 3,0m Exori Water Line II, die ist auch eine klasse Tele, WG bis 20g, ultraleicht und eine klasse Aktion, das ist dann mal was für den Forellenteich.#:


----------



## ansitzer (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Es reden immer aller von besserer Aktion der Steckies. Ist es für euch wirklich ein Vorteil, dass sich Steckruten besser durchbiegen? Oder was meint ihr mit besserer Aktion?

Dass sie leichter sind, ist allerdings ein Argument.

Gruss

ansitzer


----------



## Barsch44 (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

mit bessere Aktion meinen die das durchbiegen der Angel


----------



## ansitzer (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*



> mit bessere Aktion meinen die das durchbiegen der Angel


 Und was soll daran besser sein, wenn sich die Rute mehr durchbiegt???


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Habe auch fast nur Steckruten.
Ausnahme ne Bolo, ne beringte Stippe und eine Sbirorute.
Habe noch 2-3 leichte Teleruten, mit denen meine Tochter schon mal angelt.
Wenn es sie mal mit ans Wasser zieht.
Aber sie hat noch nicht die Ausdauer. Meist ist nach ner halben Stunde nur noch spielen angesagt.
Vor allem an unserem großen Gewässen denn da gibt's eine Pferdekoppel und da ist angeln dann total uninteressant


----------



## Angler505 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

*Hallo,*
ich komme aus dem Weißfischbereich, ich besitze zur Zeit ein paar Teleruten die wirklich gut sind, doch kosten diese leider deutlich mehr als vergleichbare Steckruten.
Ich würde es also so sagen ich bevorzuge die Aktion einer Steckruten und wenn es geht kaufe ich mir eine Steckrute ( Feeder,Picker,Pole, Match). 
Im Bereich der Boloruten und in dem der kurzen Stippen ist es halt leider genau umgekehrt hier sind wirklich gute Steckruten doch sehr dünn vertreten und wenn, dann sind diese eher über meinem Preislimit angesiedelt.

Drum sage ich 30% Teleruten, 70% Steckruten.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## BigEarn (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich benutze grundsätzlich nur noch Steckruten. Vorteile sind eigentlich alle, die hier schon genannt wurden. Hatte 2 sehr gute Tele von DAM, aber selbst die hab ich seit neuestem durch Steckruten ersetzt. 
Beim Spinnfischen sind Steck find ich eh unerlässlich und auch sonst habe ich mehr Spaß an der Aktion und vor allem in den Drills. Keine Tele biegt sich so schön  
Mein persönlicher Liebling: Sportex Kev Pike

Für den Kofferraum und wenn mal nicht viel Platz ist habe ich mittlerweile auch Steckruten. Shimano S.T.C. (Shimano Travel Concept) Spin, die ist 6 (5???)-teilig und hat mich schon bis ans andere Ende der Welt im Rucksack begleitet. Ne ganz leichte Spinnrute, 4-teilig von Berkley hab ich mir in Schweden zugelegt.
:z


----------



## foxy15 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Hi Leute!

Ich fische nur noch noch mit Steckruten. Alle meine Teleskopruten habe ich verschenkt.
Mein Sortiment besteht aus einem Trio der Marke Fox. Es sind drei Fox Warrior Ruten. 12ft. 3,00lbs. Sehr zufrieden mit den Ruten. Werde mir aber jetzt bald zwei neue Shimano Technium 13ft. 3,00lbs kaufen.

Mfg foxy15


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Meine letzten beiden Neuerwerbungen waren zwei Telestellruten mit 6,50 bzw 7,5m sonst gibts bei mir eigentlich nur Steckruten (und ungeteilte!!!  Standup's!!!)

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Nehme nur noch paar Teleskopruten zum Aalangeln vom Boot, ansonsten habe ich fast nur noch Steckruten. Habe ca 40 Ruten, Davon ca. 6-7 Teleskopruten, Rest Steckruten! 10 Davon gehen jetzt erstmal nach England!


----------



## Petri Heil (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

*Hallo#h *

*Also ist stehe voll auf Steckruten.*
*Die erste ist eine 35 jahre alte DAM 2 teilig 150cm lang.Die kommt nur zum Grundangeln dran.## *
*Meine zweite ist eine Diabolo von Balzer 2 teilig 300cm lang.Für auf Pose und schleppen.*
*Die Teleruten haben mir gerade an der Spitze zu wenig Ringe.*

*Grüße*
*Perti Heil*


----------



## Logo (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

huhu

 ich hab 5 Ruten im Einsatz. Zwei davon sind Tele Grundruten, zwei sind leichte Teleruten zum Posen und Sbiro fischen und meine neue ist eine Steckrute zum etwas schweren Spinnfischen

 gruss Logo


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich fische nur Steckruten!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Kalle (7. August 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Am liebsten nur Steckruten.

Nehmen zwar Platz weg wegen der länge aber es hat sich sooo ergeben.
Und anne Ostsee sowieso nur Steckis allein schon wegen dem Flugsand bei Wind...Können den Ruten ganz schön Schaden zufügen, selbst wenn man sie hinterher abspült...

Tele nur beim Forellenangeln wegen Transport....,
und welchen Namen die Rute oder Rolle hat ist dabei  egal.., denn jeder hat seine eigene Marke die ihm gefällt oder mit der er gut klar kommt.
egal ob Shimano ,Daiwa, Silstar.oder wie auch immer sie heissen....   #c


----------



## Kalle (7. August 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Und hiermit nochmal Barsch44 gratuliere für seine bestandene Prüfung #6  #6  #6


----------



## **bass** (24. August 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

fische auch ausschliesslich mit steckruten obwohl ich noch eine teleskop hechtrute und einen teleskop spinner benutze.

würde ich mir jedoch neue ruten kaufen wären es nur noch steckruten sie haben einfach eine viel bessere aktion.
der einzige nachteil liegt in den transportlängen der ruten da haben die teleskopruten einfach den kopf vorn


----------



## arno (2. November 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Moin!
Es kommt drauf an!
Für Hechte und Wels nehme ich lieber eine Steckrute!
Für die anderen, wenns um die Kampfkraft und die Stärke der Rute geht kann man wohl eigendlich Tele nehmen!
Aber mit einer Steckrute hat man beim Spinnangeln zumindest eine bessere Köderführung(Köderkontakt)!
Nur sollten es keine Billig-Teleruten sein!
Sonst kann schon mal eine Tele sich in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen!


----------



## DerStipper (2. November 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> meine Köfistippe! Eine 6 m Put-Over hab ich noch nicht gesehen, und da die Schnur mittels Stonfo nur an der Spitze befestigt wird und die Aktion des Blanks durch Ringe nicht gestört wird, ist das mir latte!


Also bei uns in der nähe gibt es nen Gerätehändler der hat ne 6m Put Over allerdings kostet diese 6m Rute knapp 100€ oder mehr nur weil die Put Over ist. Da hab ich dann lieber ne Tele die weniger als die hälfte Kostet wenn es nur auf Köfi ist halt aber sonst sind Put Over Kopfruten immer zu bevorzugen#6 vorallem wenn man verküzt fischen will:q


----------



## karpfenwuerger (14. November 2004)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Bin absolut überzeugt von Steckruten, sind zwar nicht so einfach zu transportieren, aber dafür ist die Aktion um so schöner!!!


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

am liebsten steckruten, und zwar armalite !


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Mit der Zeit habe ich gelernt steckruten zu lieben, hab für die irgendwie ein beseres gefühl und scheinen für den zweck rubuster zu sein. mag sie einfach lieber:q


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Ich kauf mir nnur noch Steckruten, ist einfach besser zu fischen.
Hab noch zwei Tele-ruten, die fisch ich aber nicht mehr.

Und eine unberingte, Die erste 3 teile Tele die, anderen Steck.
6m oder 7m brauch ich aber nicht mehr, ist erst ein Jahr alt, will die jemand haben?


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Dieses Thema kann man nicht so verallgemeinern. Ich angele Spinnruten und Grundruten ausschließlich als Steckruten. Zum Stippen habe ich zwei Triana-Boloruten teleskop. Die gibt es gar nicht als Steckruten. Wäre auch ein ganz schöner Aufwand beim Montieren. Für meine erste Irlandfahrt mit Flugzeug habe ich mir extra kurzgeteilte Teleruten besorgt. Die haben in den Koffer gepaßt. Die Spitze war ca 30cm lang. Das war auch genau die Sollbruchstelle wo die Spitze im zweiten Teil verschwindet. Jetzt nur noch Stecken im Transportrohr.


----------



## Adrian* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

ganz klar steck! bessere aktion, stabiler und sehen viel besser aus! da macht en drill viel mehr spaß!


----------



## Swobbi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Hy Kolllegas

Ich bin nur für Steckruten, bilde mir ein das nichts drüber geht.
Ich habe nur eine Teleskoprute und die ist schon 15 Jahre alt, war aber auch meine erste in meinem Leben zum Laubalzupfen.

LG

Swobbi


----------



## bastelberg (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Hai leutz,
habe zwar noch'n paar Teleruten, sind aber nur noch zur deko, bzw. die lange, ehem. Stipprute ist als Megaverlängerung für Staubwedel, Apfelpflücker, Poolreiniger, etc, nehme nur noch Stecki's für die Angelei. Hab die Schn... voll. Jedes mal die Rutenringe wieder zu befestigen, die sich immer wieder lösen. und für die reise gibt es sogenannte Reiseruten, bzw. Bazookas. Hab meine selbergebaut. Ist für Flugreisen auch unbedingt nötig. Aber wiegesagt. Bei mir kommt keine Tele mehr in meinen Rutenschrank. Basta


----------



## hechtrudi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

wat für eine frage |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

hab noch ein paar Teleruten im Insatz aber immer mehr Steckruten...
Für die Spinnfischerei keine Frage - nur Teile zum stecken ...
ansonsten mag ich es ganz gerne meine Ruten für die Zanderangelei schon gaaaanz in Ruhe zuhause zu montieren .... am Wasser auspacken, Köfi ran und rein ins Wasser ...  :q


----------



## Beck´sler (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Hallo. Ich für meinen Teil, nur noch Steckruten. Weniger Gewicht, bessere Aktion usw.
Bin zwar beim einpacken der letzte, aber beim Auspcken der Erste.#h


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Moin  #h 

@Barsch44  Gratuliere auch zu deiner bestandenen Prüfung  #6  #6  #6 

Und nu ran an die Großen :q 

Angle auch nur noch mit Steckruten.Tja - Gründe sind hier eigentlich schon alle aufgeführt


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Oooooops !

Das war ja schon letztes Jahr mit der Prüfung  #q 

Na,ja > Augen werden nicht besser  :m


----------



## Meisteresox (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

*Da haste Recht*#6 Ich habe ca 30bis 40 Ruten in meinem Anglerzimmer#6 Und davon nur eine tele (Stippe)ich denke das sagt alles ,|kopfkrat #6 keine frage tele sind Handlicher. Doch ich bin der meinung die Fühlung das Händling und Aktion bei steckruten wesentich feiner aufeinander abstimmbar sind .Ich fische nur Sportex(z.B. delüxe und carat spinn)*Hammer Hechtruten* mit mega Rückrat und feiner fühlung)Shimano Antares, BeastmasterMH,Beastmaster Specilist und DiaFlash 
Penn Millenium (*Tolle Zanderruten*) und und und ................................................|bla: |supergri #6 |wavey:. 
man Hört glaube ich das ich Raubfischer bin |supergri :m .
*ich denke jeder stimmt sich bei dieser auswahl auf seine bedürfnisse ab,*  und kommt auch so zum fisch oder...........#6 wenn´s nichts wird wirds irgendwann soo enden.....#q oder so...:c oder soooo|supergri :g .........


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Teleskop oder Steckrute?*

Alles Steckruten, wieviele schreibe ich mal nicht, meine Frau wuselt hier rum :q .
Obwohl es für hiesige Verhältnisse bestimmt ein Lacher ist.

Nur die erste. das war ne Telerute von YAD.
Die binde ich heute noch an den Rucksack, so wie 2000 in Schottland auf der 14-tägigen Whisky-Tour, als wir mal im Spey fischen wollten. Das fanden die Schotten üüüüberhaupt nicht witzig :q |gr: :q .


----------

